# Semana de la India en Burbuja



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Abr 2018)

Para centralizar todos los temas sobre el subcontinente de mierda. *Semana de la India en Burbuja.info MANDA*, betillas.

- *¿Es la India el origen del MAL en la tierra?*

- *Cita de H.P. Lovecraft sobre la INDIA.*

- *Qué puto asco me da la India*

- *Por esto la India siempre será el Tercer Mundo y un pozo de mierda*

- *Tercermundismo jarcor: bucólicas escenas en India.*

- *Tercermundismo HARDCORE: tomar el metro en la INDIA*

- *Dharavi, India, castas bajas... Es que ni los animales.*

- *La India es la realización de la utopía vegana*

- *Internacional: La India, tierra de espiritualidad y cuna de la verdadera salud...

- La magia de la india

- Deportes de riesgo: Tatuajes callejeros en la India*

- *Hoy, en "beautiful India": Los dentistas callejeros. Sientaté y tal que te apaño la boca en un pis pas aquí en la calle*

- *Retirado de cerumen en las calles de la INDIA*

- *¿Cómo es el baño en india? - Cagar en un pozo sin papel higiénico*

- *En la INDIA, CAGAR en la PLAYA MANDA.*

- *Chortina en la India ENCANTADÍSIMA de limpiarse el CVLO con la mano IZQUIERDA

- Maricón explicando como cagan en la INDIA*

- *Timelapse de indios cagando en las vías del tren*

- *Open defecation in India

- Mapa de la India que muestra con estadísticas qué porcentaje de Indios caga al aire libre (imagen inside)

- En la INDIA tambien hay tomatina pero con....Festival Gorehabba*

- *Matan a dos niños indios por CAGAR en la calle*

- *Hoy en "We love India": El hombre que vive feliz en un baño público (vídeo)*

- *India: "El Yamuna, el río urbano más contaminado del mundo, es 100% materia fecal"*

- *Rio Ganges, año 1960. Juzguen usted mismos.*

- *INDIA: Dejarse dar un masaje por un tío raro, tirao en un suelo arenoso al lao de la carretera MANDA (video)*

- *Así es hacer cola en La India*

- *El templo de las ratas (India). Indios descalzos rindiendo culto a las ratas, dandolas de comer y beber etc (vídeo)*

- *El Templo de Oro

- La puerta del templo de la India que no debe abrirse

- Holi, Esa fiesta india de los polvos de colores

- NSFW - INDIO ENCIENDE BOMBILLA CON LA POLLA*

- *India: ata a la adultera de su mujer a un árbol y la fostia hasta no poder más, luego la multitud intenta violarla.*

- *Otro dándole con látigo a su mujer en India.*

- *Sicarios en India matando gente (GORE +18)*

- *Puto amo. Le violan a la hija y se presenta en comisaría con la cabeza del violador en una caja*

- *La India superara en PIB a Inglaterra y Francia este año.*

- *Por qué se dice que la India va a ser potencia mundial si es un país tercermundista?*

- *India puede haber sobrepasado ya en población a China cinco años antes de lo esperado.*

- *Prepárense... India se queda sin efectivo al retirarse los billetes de mayor valor.*

- *Mochilera rusa drogada y violada en la INDIA.*

- *Tonto va a la India y le dan paliza. Quali tiene razón.*

- *Mi mala experiencia en India y mis consejos para viajeros.*

- *Fomentando el viajar sola a la India. Tips women travel solo India, jiji*

- *Mochilero español ASQUEADO de estar en la INDIA (VIDEOS BRUTALES)*

- *¿Quién cojones va a la India?*

- *Viajar a la India es de hijos de puta.*

- *Lo dejo todo y me voy a la INDIA*

- *Asi fue mi viaje a la India. Historia insaid*

- *Vacaciones tranquilas en Bangladesh*

- *Los tarados deberiais marcharos a la India*

- *Hijras, los travelos típicos de la India*

- *La extraña dualidad del ‘tercer sexo’ en India*

- *Matan a un joven en India por tener un caballo.*

- *"La sanidad en India es un ejemplo."*

- *Os apetece una ENSALADA INDIA? Es más sana que el KEBAB*

- *¿Os gusta la comida india?*

- *HILO INDIA: Los Indios tienen tal fascinación por la mierda que muchas de sus salsas y platos parecen mierda (fotos inside)*

- *¿Os gustan las de la India?*

- *De parranda en la India.*

- *India: imágenes de la Antigüedad.*

- *El motivo del exilio gitano de la India.*

- *Gitanos. Llevan la India dentro. Barrios de chabolas y sus charcos

- Los gitanos deben de ser deportados a la india*

- *En la India todavía tienen esclavos.*

- *Piques y rivalidades en la frontera entre LA INDIA y PAKISTÁN.*

- *¿Debería haber civilizado mucho más el Reino Unido a la India?

- Los INDIOS CONQUISTARON INGLATERRA, y no al revés.*

- *Vacas y toros en la INDIA*

- *Nueva Delhi desde el espacio*

- *Lluvias de mierda.. donde? Donde iba ser... India*

- *Orina embotellada de vaca: el nuevo producto que revoluciona los supermercados de India*

- *Cabra preñada muere despues de una violacion colectiva en la India*

- *Hilo sobre memes de la India*

- *Despliegue MASIVO del ejercito de LA INDIA en la frontera con Pakistán*

- *¿Qué os ha dado con la India?*

- *¡Basta ya de vilipendiar a La India!

- India es el pais que crecerá en el futuro

- Élite India sin mierda y clarita*







*BURBUJA.**INDO*


----------



## Hogos Berde (8 Abr 2018)

A mi se me han puesto las cejas rubias ya solo con pensar en el Ganges en Agosto


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Abr 2018)




----------



## Von Riné (8 Abr 2018)

Uno piensa en la cultura del valle del Indo, el Taj Mahal, los templos, la mitología hindú, místicos como Siddharta Gautama, el delicioso curry, la literatura de Tagore, el Ramayana, el Mahabharata, sus grandes logros científicos (sobretodo en matemática), su rica fauna y flora y sus 4500 años de historia y dices¡Que gran cultura! 


Pero luego ve las imágenes de la gente cagando, las estaciones atestadas de mendigos, las violaciones, las ciudades llenas de basura y no puede evitar pensar ¡Joder, que decadencia!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Abr 2018)

el de la izquierda está muerto o saboreando el fango del fondo? ienso:


----------



## Hogos Berde (8 Abr 2018)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> el de la izquierda está muerto o saboreando el fango del fondo? ienso:



Para mi que esta "ofrecío"...asi echa la tarde, tan ricamente y sin gastar gasolina oye


----------



## 2B-san (8 Abr 2018)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> el de la izquierda está muerto o saboreando el fango del fondo? ienso:



Son técnicas milenarias para soltar los gases


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Abr 2018)

Up, up! SUPERPOWER IN 2020!!!


----------



## kopke (9 Abr 2018)

¡Y no nos olvidemos de las promociones inmobiliarias en Bombay norte!

¡14500 euros a tocateja! ¡Cerca de Madrid!


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (9 Abr 2018)

La patria de la copropandi, donde cagar a pelo es obligatorio.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Abr 2018)

Debería de ser obligatorio cagar en la calle:


----------



## JimJones (9 Abr 2018)

Desde hace mas de un año tenemos una seccion decicada a la cagarra y al hindurrush en la tierra del bamabalake, donde hasta los monos roban bebes.

Horny Report 124 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(06/04 a las 21:43:24) 02:05:14 25156488 - iVoox


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Abr 2018)

¡Viva el subcontiente Indio!

Gracias a saber cosas sobre la India vivir en España nos parece un destino hasta casi aceptable.


----------



## perifollo (9 Abr 2018)

Habitualmente comen sesos de mono y serpientes rellenas de serpientes.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Abr 2018)

Los wáteres son para putos blanquitos infieles.


----------



## naiqun (14 Abr 2018)

Creo que vamos para mes.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Abr 2018)

J.D.Tippit dijo:


> ```
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/1015825-india-cagar-playa-manda.html
> ```



Añadido al inicio.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (18 Abr 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Que es eso de power 2020?



Los indios presumen de que la India será una superpotencia mundial en 2020, al nivel de China y EEUU en lo económico y lo político.

[youtube]fN1VgiMR1hc[/youtube]

Simple voluntarismo, vamos, a menos que Lord Krishna baje de Goloka y se aplique a la tarea...


----------



## dac1 (18 Abr 2018)

Me da mucho asco este pais


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Abr 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Pensaba que en 2020 eran olimpiadas en la india



Si jiñar fuera deporte olímpico, arrasarían.


----------



## Polirisitas (1 May 2018)

refugee dijo:


> San Marco escribio
> 
> 
> Si un gitano va a la india le reconocen como uno mas? Como un extraño? Saben que hay gitanos por el mundo?



Se reconocen mientras jiñan playas.

taluec


----------



## Hermericus (2 May 2018)

India será la mayor superpotencia de la segunda mitad del XXI, ni siquiera China.

India tendrá 1.500 millones de esclavos a los que explotar inmisericordemente por sus élites dirigentes, y eso va a marcar las diferencias con el resto de naciones.


----------



## lolomondo (2 May 2018)

REPORTAJE en India SOBRE LA CONTAMINACION EN VARANASI - YouTube


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 May 2018)

La Semana de la India vuelve con fuerza, TNB. 

*El cadáver decapitado de una turista europea conmociona a una región turística en India | Blog Mundo Global | EL PAÍS*
*Woman who went to India to cure her depression was raped, beheaded and found hanged upside-down in a forest*


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (10 May 2018)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> La Semana de la India vuelve con fuerza, TNB.
> 
> *El cadáver decapitado de una turista europea conmociona a una región turística en India | Blog Mundo Global | EL PAÍS*
> *Woman who went to India to cure her depression was raped, beheaded and found hanged upside-down in a forest*



Le habrá costado encuadrar la foto para que no saliera nadie jiñando.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (10 May 2018)

Datem dijo:


> Le habrá costado encuadrar la foto para que no saliera nadie jiñando.



Y habra echao horas de photoshop para borrar los cagarros


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 May 2018)

Finnhamn dijo:


> Y habra echao horas de photoshop para borrar los cagarros



Pero es que iba a espiritualizarse a las playas buenas para turistas de Kerala, donde no djean cagar a los marrónidos locales.


----------



## Nigredo (11 May 2018)

Sólo una cisterna gigante Podrías acabar con ese montón de mierda


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (11 May 2018)

Menudo puto estercolero, acabo de ver el video ese que habéis colgado del viajero de la India.

Que asco joder, que asco. Supongo que la cultura de ese país venía de los indoeuropeos de La India (castas altas), no del 80% de la marronada restante.


----------



## voxpopuli (12 May 2018)

¿Os imagináis un planeta India? ¡¡Pensad a lo grande!!

Y cuándo no quepan tantos millones, ¿dónde van a ir? Esta gente es capaz de construir puentes de caca y cruzar el mar arábigo. Todo 100% natural y biodegradable.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 May 2018)

refugee dijo:


> En otro hilo ya puso alguien una foto de la mierda en el mar.
> 
> Que se banen en Kerala no quita que no venga algun zurullo o muerto por ahi.



Creo que la _diferiencia_ entre las playas de Kerala y el Ganges se aprecia con meridiana claricac... ::


----------



## Hogos Berde (12 May 2018)

voxpopuli dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis un planeta India? ¡¡Pensad a lo grande!!
> 
> Y cuándo no quepan tantos millones, ¿dónde van a ir? Esta gente es capaz de construir puentes de caca y cruzar el mar arábigo. Todo 100% natural y biodegradable.



Y hacer envasados para exportar a otros planetas, un cacamazon para vender derivados de la caca a otros planetas. Cocleta, zurullo empanao, surimi de cagarro para los menos pudientes...se abre todo un mundo de posibilidades ienso:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 May 2018)

Madafacka dijo:


> Y hacer envasados para exportar a otros planetas, un cacamazon para vender derivados de la caca a otros planetas. Cocleta, zurullo empanao, surimi de cagarro para los menos pudientes...se abre todo un mundo de posibilidades ienso:



Material de construcción ideal.


----------



## Hogos Berde (12 May 2018)

cuco dijo:


> Esa playa que muestras está probablemente en Maldivas, pero no en Kerala.



y aunque ahi parezca tan limpita, algo llegará para alla ::


----------



## ELVR (12 May 2018)

File:Fecal-Contamination-of-Drinking-Water-in-Low--and-Middle-Income-Countries-A-Systematic-Review-and-pmed.1001644.g003.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Ignatius (13 May 2018)

Retiran de ARCO una obra de arte que era una mierda - Ok Darío



> Retiran de ARCO una obra de arte que era una mierda
> 22 febrero 2018 by Pablo Queado	in Arte, Cultura	· 0 Comment
> AddThis Sharing Buttons
> Share to FacebookShare to TwitterShare to Google+Share to WhatsAppShare to Telegram
> ...









QUE SE LA LLEVEN A LA INDIA.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 May 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Nuevos hilo interesante. El templo de las ratas.
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-de-comer-y-beber-etc-video.html#post21965954



Jracias muchas, refiuchi, añadido al inicio.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 May 2018)

refugee dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...s-travelos-tipicos-de-india.html#post21972372
> 
> Travelos de la india.



Buena aportación adicional para *BURBUJA.INDO*


----------



## Barruno (16 Jun 2018)

Reparten su capital "humano" por todo el mundo


----------



## Aeneas (21 Jun 2018)

Entonces si digo eso de: "me cago en la India" ¿le estaría haciendo un elogio? ::


----------



## signo13 (21 Jun 2018)

que significará "hacer el indio"?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Jun 2018)

signo13 dijo:


> que significará "hacer el indio"?



La _jloriosa_ tradición de rebozar a los niños en mierda de vaca para que tengan suerte puede dar una pista: Parents roll children and babies in COW MANURE


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Jul 2018)

*Arriba Burbuja.Indo*


----------



## Cormac (5 Jul 2018)

India nunca defrauda.

El suicidio ritual de once personas de una familia tiene en vilo a la India | Noticias de Internacional en Heraldo.es


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Jul 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> India nunca defrauda.
> 
> El suicidio ritual de once personas de una familia tiene en vilo a la India | Noticias de Internacional en Heraldo.es









I'm Mola Ram, and I approve this message.


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2018)

No conocía este hilo. Felicitaciones al OP !! (_Hic Svnt Leones_) :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2018)

Nico dijo:


> No conocía este hilo. Felicitaciones al OP !! (_Hic Svnt Leones_) :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Nada como una defecación al aire libre para celebrarlo.


----------



## Aeneas (21 Jul 2018)

Jean Raspail, el autor de El Desembarco/El Campamento de los Santos, había recorrido mucho mundo y estuvo en la India (en los 60). En su libro la invasión de Europa era por parte de hindues que iban en barco y ya contaba que con toda la mierda que soltaban, al secarla, podían usarla de carbón para el barco (de vapor, del siglo XIX).

Aunque esto sea una exageración, no me extraña que el autor ya le llamase la atención como esta gente convive con la mierda y las malformaciones. Viendo las fotos y videos, se ve que los indios siempre han sido así pero con la consecuencias de la superpoblación.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Jul 2018)

Aeneas dijo:


> Jean Raspail, el autor de El Desembarco/El Campamento de los Santos, había recorrido mucho mundo y estuvo en la India (en los 60). En su libro la invasión de Europa era por parte de hindues que iban en barco y ya contaba que con toda la mierda que soltaban, al secarla, podían usarla de carbón para el barco (de vapor, del siglo XIX).
> 
> Aunque esto sea una exageración, no me extraña que el autor ya le llamase la atención como esta gente convive con la mierda y las malformaciones. Viendo las fotos y videos, se ve que los indios siempre han sido así pero con la consecuencias de la superpoblación.



Y en los 60, cuando la India tenía 548 millones de habitantes (censo de 1971), y no los 1400 de ahora. El 65% de la población tiene menos de 35 años, listos para migrar oemuñar las armas si hace falta... ::


----------



## Challenger_borrado (22 Jul 2018)

India primer exportador mundial de materia fecal


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Jul 2018)

bankiero dijo:


> Uno se cree que la India actual es la que se encontró Alejandro Magno y en vez de eso se encuentra un país de mierda, literalmente.



Bueno, pensemos que igual las fuentes clásicas omitieron por qué se amotinaron en realidad los soldados macedonios cuando les contaron que iban a tenr que cruzar el Ganges. ¿Porque había ejércitos enormes que salían a su encuentro o porque les contaron que estaba desbordado de caca y cadáveres, encima con todos esos indios haciendo turnos para dar la bienvenida a los invasores con montañas de heces?


----------



## Karma police (22 Jul 2018)

Barruno dijo:


> Reparten su capital "humano" por todo el mundo





Esto es un fake de puta madre...es 














son mapas sobre el tsunami en el océano Índico en 2004


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Jul 2018)

Karma police dijo:


> Esto es un fake de puta madre...es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Toma Cacagate! ¡Qué falsarios higos de fruta!


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Jul 2018)




----------



## BigTwentyOne (27 Jul 2018)

No es para desmerecer a nuestros amigos los indios pero yo cada día veo, *en mi ciudad española* como cagan enmedio de la calle, mean por todos lados con total inpunidad, mi barrio huele a orines... y a todo el mundo le parece bien. 

Aaah!!! Que lo hacen los perros y es símbolo de desarrollo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Jul 2018)

BigTwo dijo:


> No es para desmerecer a nuestros amigos los indios pero yo cada día veo, *en mi ciudad española* como cagan enmedio de la calle, mean por todos lados con total inpunidad, mi barrio huele a orines... y a todo el mundo le parece bien.
> 
> Aaah!!! Que lo hacen los perros y es símbolo de desarrollo.



El follaperrismo es otro de los jinetes del apocalipsis en marcha.

En la India los perros sacan a cagar los dueños.


----------



## Challenger_borrado (28 Jul 2018)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/1060724-asi-cola-india.html


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Jul 2018)

Challenger dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/1060724-asi-cola-india.html



Ya está en la lista inicial, glorioso.


----------



## loquesubebaja (28 Jul 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Hoy pedi comida india. 7 euros. Korma chicken mas batura. Del batura no hay fotos porque ya me lo comi. En 10 min me lo han traido



Desde luego eres un valiente...


----------



## Rescatador (29 Jul 2018)

Comentario GOLD:



Spoiler






alarife dijo:


> La India no es el tercer mundo, es otra cosa, es EL MUNDO DEL FUTURO
> 
> La pobreza, la ignorancia y la indignidad extrema para el 99 % de la población, mientras sus élites tienen recursos e inteligencia para todo esto :








Hilo GOLDEN (abtenerse sensibles):



Spoiler



- *Qué puto asco me da la India*




---------- Post added 29-jul-2018 at 02:35 ----------

Otro más:

- *Hoy, en "beautiful India": Los dentistas callejeros. Sientaté y tal que te apaño la boca en un pis pas aquí en la calle.*


----------



## Challenger_borrado (29 Jul 2018)

qué puede sino esperarse de una raza que se odia a sí misma


----------



## Aeneas (3 Ago 2018)

Cambiando un poco de tema, en la India, a parte de mierda por toneladas, existe la marca de helados HITLER:













(ela eladoh rikisimoh marka jitler! quien kiere uno! llebo 2 simanah sin labarme lis manus y akavo di ir al ganjes a plantar un pinu! quiere usté un elado sinior homer? lis eladoh jitler istán di muerte!)

Y por supuesto, en la India no puede faltar una tienda con el nombre del führer


----------



## Educo Gratis (14 Ago 2018)

Estoy flipando con lo de los helados marca Hitler, joder pero qué cosas tan extrañas puedes encontrar en la puñetera India, como puede ser posible jajajaja


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Ago 2018)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Estoy flipando con lo de los helados marca Hitler, joder pero qué cosas tan extrañas puedes encontrar en la puñetera India, como puede ser posible jajajaja



*STRANGER THINGS*







Los oficiales de policía con bigotón cobran más.












39 esposas, 94 hijos y 33 nietos.







Es normal que los onvres paseen cogidos de la mano...







Los ferries son inclusivos y anmalistas.







Oferta de formación profesional de atencion temprana.







Superpotencia en 2020...


----------



## ELVR (15 Ago 2018)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> *STRANGER THINGS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según el calculador de divisas del google: 

900 rupias = 11,29 €
930 rupias = 11,67 €

ienso:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Ago 2018)

ELVR dijo:


> Según el calculador de divisas del google:
> 
> 900 rupias = 11,29 €
> 930 rupias = 11,67 €
> ...



Porque lo calculas con tu mentalidad egoísta y cerrada típicamente occidental, ábrete a la espiritualidad y abraza la fecalidad. Con 11 euros en la India eres un potentado.


----------



## ELVR (15 Ago 2018)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Porque lo calculas con tu mentalidad egoísta y cerrada típicamente occidental, ábrete a la espiritualidad y abraza la fecalidad. Con 11 euros en la India eres un potentado.



Bajo la cabeza humildemente y reconozco avergonzado mi error, a partir de ahora seguiré el luminoso camino de la Hezpiritualidad.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 Ago 2018)

ELVR dijo:


> Bajo la cabeza humildemente y reconozco avergonzado mi error, a partir de ahora seguiré el luminoso camino de la Hezpiritualidad.















Sólo restan el bautismo y la confraternización con animales sagrados...


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Ago 2018)

Jajaja que lol

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 00:20 ----------

Los bicharraco estos son los malos de cristal oscuro.


Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Sólo restan el bautismo y la confraternización con animales sagrados...





---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 00:20 ----------




refugee dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/1060724-asi-cola-india-5.html
> 
> Asi es hacer cola en la india



Lo que les mola es arrimarse la cebolleta.


----------



## Inkalus (22 Ago 2018)

Tengo ganas de ir y cagar en la calle o playa, debe de ser algo liberador, lo malo es que se te meta algun bicho mutante por el culo y ponga huevos preñandote para siempre.


----------



## allan smithee (24 Ago 2018)

Aghori eating live dead body - YouTube


----------



## Cormac (29 Ago 2018)

Viajan a la India a recoger a una niña adoptada de 7 años y resulta que tiene unos 13.
No se la llevan.

Una pareja de Zaragoza abandona a una niña india que acababa de adoptar porque no tenía la edad que pensaban | Heraldo.es


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Ago 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Viajan a la India a recoger a una niña adoptada de 7 años y resulta que tiene unos 13.
> No se la llevan.
> 
> Una pareja de Zaragoza abandona a una niña india que acababa de adoptar porque no tenía la edad que pensaban | Heraldo.es



[youtube]u3KanVW_J5M[/youtube]


----------



## orbeo (29 Ago 2018)

Ostia puta Dhalsim 


allan smithee dijo:


> Aghori eating live dead body - YouTube


----------



## pepero200 (29 Ago 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Ostia puta Dhalsim



Lo mejmo dije yo cuando vi el vídeo :XX::XX:


----------



## ELVR (31 Ago 2018)

Burbujarhash: viamos todush parha alliá!!


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Ago 2018)

ELVR dijo:


> Burbujarhash: viamos todush parha alliá!!



En unos años _asín_ será el cercanías de Toledo Norte...


----------



## Cormac (2 Sep 2018)

*Basura, excrementos y contaminación en el Taj-Mahal.*

Basura, excrementos y contaminación: el Taj Mahal es una 'ruina'

Es considerado universalmente como un símbolo de la belleza, la pureza y la inmortalidad. A lo largo de casi cuatro siglos su mármol blanco del Rajastán ha brillado bajo miles de soles y lunas llenas, ha resistido cientos de monzones y ha conservado su belleza casi intacta. Pero hoy, el Taj Mahal, esa “lagrima en la mejilla del tiempo”, como lo definió Tagore, presenta un aspecto depauperado, sucio y en permanente restauración.

Los ocho millones de visitantes que acuden cada año a ver de cerca el monumento más visitado de la India volverán a casa con fotos de un edificio de color amarillento, con manchas verdes en los techos y algún minarete mellado (dos de ellos fueron dañados hace poco durante una tormenta). Los turistas pueden retocar las fotos o corregir el color con un filtro, pero cambiar las cosas en el Taj real es mucho más complicado. El problema no es solamente estético: el Tribunal Supremo de la India le ha pedido al Gobierno que, si no es capaz de restaurar y mantener adecuadamente el Taj “hagan una petición formal para destruirlo”.
Los alrededores del Taj Mahal, llenos de basura.
Los alrededores del Taj Mahal, llenos de basura. Meredith Peruzzi
ASIA MARAVILLA DEL MUNDO

Basura, excrementos y contaminación: el Taj Mahal es una 'ruina'
El monumento, considerado un símbolo de la belleza, la pureza y la inmortalidad, presenta en la actualidad un aspecto de suciedad.
El Tribunal Supremo de la India le ha pedido al Gobierno que o lo restaura o haga "una petición formal para destruirlo”.
El agua potable más barata del mundo: hecha por y para los parias de la India
1 septiembre, 2018 01:58
INDIA MONUMENTOS HINDUISMO
Miguel Á. Gayo Macías @MiguelitoPol Cracovia (Polonia)
Es considerado universalmente como un símbolo de la belleza, la pureza y la inmortalidad. A lo largo de casi cuatro siglos su mármol blanco del Rajastán ha brillado bajo miles de soles y lunas llenas, ha resistido cientos de monzones y ha conservado su belleza casi intacta. Pero hoy, el Taj Mahal, esa “lagrima en la mejilla del tiempo”, como lo definió Tagore, presenta un aspecto depauperado, sucio y en permanente restauración.

Los ocho millones de visitantes que acuden cada año a ver de cerca el monumento más visitado de la India volverán a casa con fotos de un edificio de color amarillento, con manchas verdes en los techos y algún minarete mellado (dos de ellos fueron dañados hace poco durante una tormenta). Los turistas pueden retocar las fotos o corregir el color con un filtro, pero cambiar las cosas en el Taj real es mucho más complicado. El problema no es solamente estético: el Tribunal Supremo de la India le ha pedido al Gobierno que, si no es capaz de restaurar y mantener adecuadamente el Taj “hagan una petición formal para destruirlo”.

La historia del Taj Mahal, una de las siete maravillas del mundo, es una mezcla de amor, drama, traiciones y luchas de poder. Shah Jahan, emperador de la India mogola durante el siglo XVII, quedó destrozado por la muerte de su esposa favorita, Mumtaz, y mandó erigir un mausoleo sin igual en su memoria junto al río Yamuna. Pero Jahan fue derrocado por su propio hijo, quien lo encerró en una prisión con una ventana desde la cual se podía ver el Taj, no se sabe si como consuelo o como muestra de crueldad. El pobre Shah terminó sus días ahogado en melancolía y sin poder realizar su sueño de construir otro Taj Mahal, este negro, para sí mismo. El mítico Taj negro se levantaría en la orilla opuesta del río y un puente de mármol uniría ambas tumbas para toda la eternidad.

La historia del Taj negro es seguramente un mito, pero la imagen de un Taj blanco está camino de ser un recuerdo. El río Yamuna está biológicamente muerto desde hace años y el hedor de animales fallecidos, algas en descomposición y vertederos de basura es ya habitual en el recinto del monumento. Los mosquitos han cubierto con el moco verde de sus excrementos los fabulosos relieves que decoran esta joya habitable y por ahora la única solución que se ha aplicado consiste en recubrir de barro las partes de la fachada más afectadas y después limpiarlas con mangueras de agua.
A pesar de su imponente tamaño, la mole del Taj Mahal descansa sobre unos cimientos de madera que a su vez dependen del nivel de agua del río para conservar su estabilidad, pero desde que la corriente se estancó, el Yamuna ha quedado reducido a poco más que una charca con más barro que agua. La guía de viajes Fodors desaconseja visitar el Taj hasta que tenga un aspecto más presentable y se planea limitar a 40.000 el número de visitantes diarios; incluso se ha propuesto ceder la gestión turística a alguna empresa privada.

La entrada les cuesta a los ciudadanos indios el equivalente a medio euro y los europeos, que estarían exentos del mencionado cupo, deben pagar unos 12,5 por entrar en un monumento donde no se puede fumar, mascar chicle o incluso llevar zapatos en algunas zonas. Los visitantes “VIP” obtienen un par de calcetines de cortesía y cuando algún dignatario extranjero visita la India, todo el recinto se cierra totalmente al público para poder hacer una foto irrepetible sin nadie alrededor, como la famosa instantánea de Lady Diana.
La ciudad de Agra, donde cientos de hoteles afirman tener “las mejores vistas del Taj”, es una de las diez ciudades más contaminadas del mundo y una permanente capa gris cubre su horizonte. El número de industrias contaminantes se ha multiplicado en los últimos años y, a pesar de que las autoridades delimitaron una zona alrededor del Taj que debería estar libre de focos de contaminación, el río hace de vertedero, alcantarilla e incluso lugar de cremación de cadáveres para esta ciudad de dos millones de habitantes.

La negligencia de los responsables de la conservación del mausoleo ha hecho que el Tribunal Supremo indio, cuyos dictámenes son de obligado cumplimiento para el Gobierno, publicase un documento en el que preguntaban: “¿Quieren destruir el Taj? ¿Han visto su estado reciente? O cuidan de él o hagan una petición formal para terminar de destruirlo (...) Si no son capaces de cumplir con su deber pidan ayuda a especialistas extranjeros, el Taj es único y si se vuelve irrecuperable no habrá una segunda oportunidad”. Este periódico ha contactado con los responsables de comunicación del Taj, que no han querido hacer ninguna declaración.

La inauguración de una autopista que comunica Delhi con Agra en tres horas de coche ha significado para el Taj lo mismo que las líneas aéreas de bajo coste para otros lugares turísticos: un regalo envenenado. Los hosteleros de la ciudad se quejan de que mucha menos gente decide pernoctar en la ciudad o se anima a pasar más tiempo del necesario para hacerse fotos en el emblemático monumento y salir en busca de otro lugar y otra foto.
Además, el origen musulmán del Taj Mahal lo ha colocado en medio de polémicas de índole política. El gobierno regional, hindú radical, retiró de sus folletos turísticos las referencias al legado del Shah Jahan el año pasado, y aunque al final la lógica se impuso y los pósters del Taj vuelven a estar en las oficinas de turismo, algunos “expertos” en historia se han empeñado en identificar en el asentamiento con antiguos templos hindúes y han pedido que se convierta al monumento en un templo a Shiva.

Cada mañana, miles de turistas hacen cola para entrar en el Taj Mahal mientras una fila de trabajadores sale por las puertas de servicio portando cubos llenos de barro, basura y excrementos de mosquitos. Unos esperan poder presenciar en casi todo su esplendor la casi sobrenatural belleza del “monumento al amor eterno”. Los otros luchan por salvarlo antes de que sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Sep 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Taj Fecal en medio del basural.


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Sep 2018)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En unos años _asín_ será el cercanías de Toledo Norte...



El tranvía de Zaragoza para Pilares.


----------



## Conde Duckula (9 Sep 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Cocodrilo del Ganges



Birria de bicho, parece un mosquito mutante.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Sep 2018)

Upeando -que es gerundio- con encantadora historia.



aji-no-moto dijo:


> Niña de siete años violada con una tubería en la india
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cormac (7 Oct 2018)

Lo que no pase en la India...

Un mono conduce un autobús durante 10 minutos y despiden al chófer que lo permitió | Noticias de Sociedad en Heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (8 Oct 2018)

Muere joven de 15 años tras pedir comida india. Era alérgica a varios alimentos y a pesar de indicarselo al que lo vendía se comió el Kebap pensando que no tenía esos ingredientes.

Mum's desperate battle to save daughter, 15, who collapsed after fatal allergic reaction to Indian takeaway - Mirror Online


----------



## eltonelero (8 Oct 2018)

Ser seriamente alérgico a algo en la India y pillar alegremente comida caellejera en la India es de darwinismo total.
D.E.P-


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Oct 2018)

eltonelero dijo:


> Ser seriamente alérgico a algo en la India y pillar alegremente comida caellejera en la India es de darwinismo total.
> D.E.P-



Pero te abre los chakras que no veas...


----------



## Cormac (9 Oct 2018)

eltonelero dijo:


> Ser seriamente alérgico a algo en la India y pillar alegremente comida caellejera en la India es de darwinismo total.
> D.E.P-



Era un restaurante indio en Inglaterra. El dueño le dijo que esa comida no llevaba lo que le daba alergia.
La chica tenía 15 años, que esperas.


----------



## Barruno (13 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Muere joven de 15 años tras pedir comida india. Era alérgica a varios alimentos y a pesar de indicarselo al que lo vendía se comió el Kebap pensando que no tenía esos ingredientes.
> 
> Mum's desperate battle to save daughter, 15, who collapsed after fatal allergic reaction to Indian takeaway - Mirror Online



Dice que pidió por just eat, y que puso, en otro sitio separado de donde venia lo de las alergias, que era alergica a las gambas y a las nueces (era alergica a 5 clases de semillas).

"During the evening the two girls ordered a seekh kebab, onion bhaji and peshwari naan bread from the Royal Spice using the takeaway app Just Eat.
The court heard the two girls posted the words 'prawns and nuts' in a comments section of the site near to a separate area of the app about allergies."

No se. Parece que lo puso donde no era, y el indio lo entendió mal. Pero no se, por que le han acusado de neglicencia grave, asi que creo que mi inglés no es muy bueno y sí que parece que puso lo de las gambas y las nueces en el lugar del pedido de justeat.
Fuera como fuere.... joder. Si sabes que vas a palmar si comes ciertos alimentos, y que los indios trabajan bastante con esos ingredientes, no te pidas ese tipo de comida coñe!
La madre dice que habia flirteado alguna vez con esos alimentos en la escuela pero numca habia pasado nada. Hasta que te mueres.
Pena de chica. 

Darwin cum laude seal of approval.


----------



## MIP (14 Oct 2018)

Joder alergia a las nueces y pides un peshawari nan... 

que es como ser alérgico a las abejas y meter la cabeza en una colmena a pelo.


----------



## Cocorico (14 Oct 2018)

Hasta el cine indio tiene unos cagarros bastante loleantes.


Super Funny action scenes of Bollywood movies - YouTube


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (18 Oct 2018)

Cocorico dijo:


> Hasta el cine indio tiene unos cagarros bastante loleantes.
> 
> Super Funny action scenes of Bollywood movies - YouTube



Jlorioso vídeo, merece hilo propio. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Oct 2018)

refugee dijo:


>



Pensaba que tendrían más teclas, estilo _ancient jap_.


----------



## Cormac (26 Oct 2018)

Abuela de 100 años es violada por su nieto de 20 años. Sucedió en la India.

Man arrested for raping 100-year-old grandmother in her home before hiding under bed - Mirror Online


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Abuela de 100 años es violada por su nieto de 20 años. Sucedió en la India.
> 
> Man arrested for raping 100-year-old grandmother in her home before hiding under bed - Mirror Online



Es que allí no comen vaca, y ya se sabe que la gallina vieja hace buen caldo...

No puedes juzgarlos con tus limitados estándares eurocéntricos. 

[youtube]O5aqGkduRO8[/youtube]


----------



## klingsor (1 Nov 2018)

"Click"

Winchester. .22

¿Donde están éllos?

¿Y Amba?

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr

Ya traigo yo nuevas escobillas.

K.


----------



## Cormac (21 Nov 2018)

Aborígenes de una remota isla en India matan a un turista estadounidense que se acercó a su pueblo pese a estar prohibido.
Las autoridades indias ya avisan de que no actúan ante cualquier delito de las tribus si te saltas la prohibición de llegar a su isla. Asesinato impune en este caso.
Me parece de puta madre además. Odio la India pero les doy un 10 en este caso.


Aborígenes de una remota isla india matan a un turista que se acercó a su pueblo pese a estar prohibido | Noticias de Internacional en Heraldo.es

Aborígenes matan a un turista estadounidense en una remota isla de la India


----------



## Cormac (21 Dic 2018)

Mujer inglesa de 48 años, que volvía sola por la noche en Goa fue atacada y violada por un hombre indio.
Se da la circustancia que en marzo del año pasado una mochilera irlandesa de 28 años fue asesinada y descuartizada en ese mismo sitio.

403 Forbidden


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Dic 2018)

Mientras tanto, en la INDIA...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Ene 2019)

Encuentro cósmico: el DOCTOR VIRUELO y su marido, ávidos lectores de burbuja, planifican ir a abrir su primer chakra defecando en el subcontinente de mierda este 2019. ¡El PSOE en su salsa, la inmundicia más abyecta del macro-gitanizal que hace que las 3000 viviendas parezcan Suiza! ¡Jrandes ideas tercemundiarizadoras que podrán traerse a España para que avramos bien jrande!

*Pedro Sánchez prevé visitar la India como presidente en el último trimestre de 2019*


----------



## Cormac (11 Ene 2019)

Enfermero le arranca literalmente la cabeza a un bebé al tirar demasiado fuerte de él en un parto complicado.
Se quedó con el torso en las manos y dejó la cabeza dentro de la madre.

Nurse 'pulls baby's head off during birth' in India - Mirror Online


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Ene 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Enfermero le arranca literalmente la cabeza a un bebé al tirar demasiado fuerte de él en un parto complicado.
> Se quedó con el torso en las manos y dejó la cabeza dentro de la madre.
> 
> Nurse 'pulls baby's head off during birth' in India - Mirror Online



Muy pronto en tu sistema sanitario autonómico...


----------



## Cormac (21 Ene 2019)

Joven de 26 salta la valla de los leones y muere. Son capaces de ya que estaba muerto que se dieran de comer.

Dos leones matan a un joven que se coló en un zoológico de la India | Noticias de Internacional en Heraldo.es


----------



## allan smithee (2 Feb 2019)

No sé si ya salió, pero.... :vomito:

El hombre de las uñas mas largas del mundo se las corta con una sierra mecánica - YouTube


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Feb 2019)

allan smithee dijo:


> No sé si ya salió, pero.... :vomito:
> 
> El hombre de las uñas mas largas del mundo se las corta con una sierra mecánica - YouTube



Justo cuando crees que el nivel de repulsión es máximo, la India te sorprende una vez más...


----------



## allan smithee (21 Feb 2019)

Los millonarios indios no son menos repugnantes. Qué país...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Feb 2019)

allan smithee dijo:


> Los millonarios indios no son menos repugnantes. Qué país...



Así entiende uno mejor a los etnianos...


----------



## Petruska (27 Feb 2019)

Una pregunta:
¿Alguien sabe en alguna de las ciudades españolas donde vivís si hay algún bazar o tienda dónde se puede encontrar bisutería india bonita del tipo de la que pongo aquí abajo en la foto? Tengo ganas de comprarme algún conjunto de collar y pendientes pero en la ciudad donde vivo no hay tiendas indias.

Hace unos años El Corte Inglés traía cosas durante la Semana de la India, pero desde hace cuatro o cinco años no he vuelto a ver que lo pongan, creo que ya no la hacen más. 
De hecho he entrado al hilo porque pensé que iba de este tema.


----------



## KEVIN RICHAR HEREDIA (28 Feb 2019)

En este hilo, me siento como en casa.


Pesad que, si hubiera una explosión nucelar, sólo sobreviviríamos los indios, los gitanos y las cucarachas.


Espabilad betillas, que semos la raza elegida.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Mar 2019)

ELEGIDOS para CAGAR


----------



## SPQR (9 Mar 2019)

Si calvopez supiera lo que se hace, habria chinchetado este jilo hace mucho.


----------



## davitin (9 Mar 2019)

Este hilo es un descojone continuo, que haríamos sin nuestros buenos amijos hindues y su gran civilización.


----------



## Conde Duckula (9 Mar 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Este hilo es un descojone continuo, que haríamos sin nuestros buenos amijos hindues y su gran civilización.



La verdad es que es uno de los mejores hilos que se han hecho. Sospecho que calvopez quiere que se olvide por motivos obvios. Es nuestra misión reflotarlo periódicamente.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Mar 2019)

SPQR dijo:


> Si calvopez supiera lo que se hace, habria chinchetado este jilo hace mucho.



Eso digo yo, que Visnu le reboce la calva con estiércol de vaca sagrada.

QUEDA MENOS DE UN AÑO PARA QUE INDIA SEA SUPERPOTENCIA, y no estamos preparados...


----------



## Galiciaverde (9 Mar 2019)

Datem dijo:


> La patria de la copropandi, donde cagar a pelo es obligatorio.




Más o menos como España, donde todas las calles están llenas de mierda de perros y hay que andar dando saltos para no pisarlas.
¿O es que piensas que la mierda de perro no contamina y pringa igual que la de un ser humano?





.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Mar 2019)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Más o menos como España, donde todas las calles están llenas de mierda de perros y hay que andar dando saltos para no pisarlas.
> ¿O es que piensas que la mierda de perro no contamina y pringa igual que la de un ser humano?



Y aquí la Semana de la India converge con otro hilo mítico: Religión: - FOLLAPERRISMO, fase superior del CRETINISMO - Hilo-denuncia antifollaperril


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Mar 2019)

India, el estado nacional gitano.


----------



## LeeMarvin (9 Mar 2019)

Máster of none es un escojone. Los secundarios son personajazos.


----------



## Crawford Montazano (15 Mar 2019)

Estoy de acuerdo, la serie es basura. He visto dos temporadas y entretiene, pero nada más.
El indio está puesto con calzador en su propia serie, me la sudan los problemas de un indio de segunda generación en USA, son absurdos.
Los secundarios son un carrusel de clichés de sobreexposición de los sueños húmedos de los rojos: de todas las razas, homosexuales... sólo me falta algún esquimal transexual que se identifique con un camión de 16 ejes en Minesota.

Los valores del protagonista son pura basura: no respeta a sus padres (aunque la serie lo pone de bueno), es una persona sin formación (actor en paro es su trabajo), es un mangina (lo pintan de follarín pero en realidad la mezcla de razas es una mentira en USA, en la vida real sólo se follaría a una o dos indias feuchas al año), le putea la novia y le deja... es patético. Además va de feminista, ecologista... por lo menos no lo han hecho vegano, ya sería el descojone.

Insisto: la he visto y entretiene, pero hay que reírse DE la serie, no con la serie. Los productores deben ser unos sionistas asquerosos.

La India, país de mierda. No se merece ni este hilo en Burbuja.


----------



## SPQR (17 Mar 2019)

Creo que esta imagen resume el hilo (los hilos) bastante bien.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (17 Mar 2019)

SPQR dijo:


> Creo que esta imagen resume el hilo (los hilos) bastante bien.



Reirsus del Ganges....os habeis parado a pensar que pueden llevar los pececillos que nos comemos si cada dia llegan en patera cerca de 500 moruzos que a saber que tienen? ahi sueltan lastre segun les llegue el apreton


----------



## Cormac (2 Abr 2019)

La destrucción de un satélite por un misil indio amenaza la estación espacial

*La destrucción de un satélite por un misil indio amenaza la estación espacial*
*La NASA advierte de que el derribo del artefacto en la órbita baja ha creado 400 piezas de desechos orbitales que pueden chocar con la plataforma
«Es terrible, terrible. Inaceptable», dice Jim Bridenstine, el administrador de la agencia espacial*


----------



## davitin (3 Abr 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> La destrucción de un satélite por un misil indio amenaza la estación espacial
> 
> *La destrucción de un satélite por un misil indio amenaza la estación espacial*
> *La NASA advierte de que el derribo del artefacto en la órbita baja ha creado 400 piezas de desechos orbitales que pueden chocar con la plataforma
> «Es terrible, terrible. Inaceptable», dice Jim Bridenstine, el administrador de la agencia espacial*



Eso no es el argumento de "Gravity"?


----------



## Cormac (8 Abr 2019)




----------



## Mark_ (8 Abr 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> La destrucción de un satélite por un misil indio amenaza la estación espacial
> 
> *La destrucción de un satélite por un misil indio amenaza la estación espacial*
> *La NASA advierte de que el derribo del artefacto en la órbita baja ha creado 400 piezas de desechos orbitales que pueden chocar con la plataforma
> «Es terrible, terrible. Inaceptable», dice Jim Bridenstine, el administrador de la agencia espacial*



Pues se estima que la EEI ha costado desde 1985 hasta 2015 alrededor de 150.000 millones de doláres nada más. 

Como para que le pase algo porque a los cagaplayas les ha dado por tirar un misil para romper su satélite de juguete.


----------



## damnit (8 Abr 2019)

Cocorico dijo:


> Hasta el cine indio tiene unos cagarros bastante loleantes.
> 
> 
> Super Funny action scenes of Bollywood movies - YouTube



sin palabras me hallo


----------



## foreromatic2000 (9 Abr 2019)




----------



## damnit (9 Abr 2019)

foreromatic2000 dijo:


>



joder, este hilo se supera por momentos


----------



## Cormac (10 Abr 2019)

foreromatic2000 dijo:


>



Es la tomatina de Buñol gilipollas.


----------



## Cuncas (10 Abr 2019)

Coma la ruta del bakalao pero sin Chimo Bayo


----------



## Cormac (14 Abr 2019)




----------



## SPQR (14 Abr 2019)

foreromatic2000 dijo:


>



La Truñotina.


----------



## Cormac (30 Abr 2019)

El Ejército indio afirma haber encontrado las "misteriosas" huellas del Yeti

*HIMALAYA*
*El Ejército indio afirma haber encontrado las "misteriosas" huellas del Yeti*
*A la publicación realizada por la expedición acompañan tres imágenes en el monte Makalu que para el Ejército son sin ninguna duda los supuestos pasos del "abominable hombre de las nieves".El Ejército indio afirmó este martes en twitterhaber encontrado las "misteriosas huellas" del mítico Yeti, una supuesta bestia de gran tamaño que habitaría en las nieves de la cordillera del Himalaya, lo que ha incendiado las redes sociales.*
la publicación acompañan tres imágenes en el monte Makalu que *para el Ejército son sin ninguna duda los supuestos pasos del "abominable hombre de las nieves" *por una zona nevada, una línea recta de grandes huellas separadas entre sí.
El cuerpo marcial precisó que el "esquivo hombre de las nieves" solo había sido visto en ese parque "en el pasado", sin aportar más detalles.
*"Sin embargo fue un equipo de expedición del Ejército indio el primero en avistar un número tan alto de huellas", afirmó *a Efe una fuente militar, que pidió el anonimato.
*Las huellas fueron encontradas por un equipo de militares que el pasado 2 de abril iniciaron la conquista al monte Makalu*, la quinta más alta del mundo con 8.485 metros, y que pretenden culminar en la segunda semana de mayo, añadió.
Mientras se aclimataban en Langamale Kharka, a unos 4.000 metros, los soldados avistaron las huellas del supuesto Yeti.
*"El equipo ha recogido suficientes pruebas fotográficas y vídeos", que serán "entregadas a expertos en la materia* tras el retorno de la expedición", explicó la fuente.
La publicación del Ejército indio se compartió rápidamente en las redes sociales, donde las respuestas variaron entre la hilaridad y la confianza en los militares, y el supuesto avistamiento fue también retomado por medios de comunicación del país.
"Felicidades, siempre estamos orgullosos de vosotros. *Saludos al equipo de expedición de montaña del Ejército indio. Pero por favor, sois indios, no llaméis bestia al Yeti.* Mostrad respeto por él. *Podéis decir que es un 'hombre de las nieves*'", lanzó el escritor y próximo a la organización extremista hindú RSS Tarun Vijay.
*"¿No podría haber una explicación más simple?", se preguntó el escritor Siddharth Singh*, adjuntando imágenes de raquetas de nieve, a lo que otro tuitero, Mritunjay Sharma, añadió que las huellas parecen estar marcadas por un solo pie.
*En 2007, un grupo de exploradores de Nepal y Estados Unidos ya afirmó haber avistado huellas del legendario hombre-mono* durante una expedición en el Everest, una leyenda que ha sido alimentada por multitud de exploradores desde que los primeros en alcanzar la cumbre del Everest en 1953, Edmund Hillary y Tenzing Norgay Sherpa, afirmaron haber visto sus huellas en las faldas de la montaña más alta del mundo.


----------



## Decipher (14 Jun 2019)

foreromatic2000 dijo:


>


----------



## Aeneas (14 Jun 2019)

Desde que conozco estos hilos, cada vez que voy a la playa, aunque sea a pasear por la orilla, me entran ganas de cagar. Qué cabrones sois, me habéis introducido el mal.


----------



## Decipher (14 Jun 2019)

Hubo un hilo muy interesante sobre las elecciones en la India y no se te vio el pelo. Tú lo que quieres es hablar de caca.


----------



## Decipher (14 Jun 2019)

Mira que estubo tiempo. Buscalo, merece la pena si te mola la India.


----------



## Nzoc (14 Jun 2019)

PERO QUE COJONES ES ESO


----------



## Decipher (21 Jun 2019)

Se deben hacer las dos cosas. Aunque no a la fuerza.


----------



## mancuerna_de_4kg (21 Jun 2019)

Nzoc dijo:


> PERO QUE COJONES ES ESO



Seguro que se alimenta de MIERDA DE INDIO. Por eso esta tan gorda


----------



## Cormac (29 Jun 2019)

Lo mandan sentar junto al representante de la India. 
Nos toman por mierda


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Jun 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Lo mandan sentar junto al representante de la India.
> Nos toman por mierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 122748



Sublime detalle, conforero. Mis dies.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Jul 2019)

Arriba el gitanizal infecto.


----------



## Cormac (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Jul 2019)

Es un higo de fruta CALBO.


----------



## davitin (18 Jul 2019)

Uno de los mejores hilos de burbuja, este y los hilos "Tema Paco".


----------



## May Jailer (18 Jul 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Coma la ruta del bakalao pero sin Chimo Bayo





 remixes con este vídeo por favor.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Ago 2019)

Hoy, 1 de agosto de 2019, quedan CINCO MESES para que la India sea superpotencia, ¿estáis listos?


----------



## Cormac (6 Ago 2019)

*Un hombre 'se apuesta' su mujer en un juego de azar, pierde y deja que sus amigos la violen*

Un hombre 'se apuesta' su mujer en un juego de azar, pierde y deja que sus amigos la violen

La Justicia india está investigando a un hombre ludópata y adicto al alcohol que gastó todo su dinero, se apostó a su esposa en un juego de azar y, tras perder la apuesta, permitió a su amigo y familiar que la violase, informa NDTV.
Tras el delito, que tuvo lugar en el distrito de Jaunpur, estado de Uttar Pradesh, la mujer fue a la casa de su tío, adonde luego llegó su marido, le pidió perdón por lo ocurrido y la mujer aceptó regresar a casa.
Sin embargo, de camino al hogar, el hombre detuvo su vehículo y *dejó a sus amigos que la volvieran a violar*.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ago 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> *Un hombre 'se apuesta' su mujer en un juego de azar, pierde y deja que sus amigos la violen*
> 
> Un hombre 'se apuesta' su mujer en un juego de azar, pierde y deja que sus amigos la violen
> 
> ...



Only in India.

Aunque cualquier día tmabién en España. COncretamente en Guarrelona/APuñalaburgo del Sur: El hundimiento: Barcelona = Detroit = Caracas = MoroLondon = Apuñalaburgo del Sur


----------



## Cormac (24 Ago 2019)

Shocking Video Shows Girl Burning Alive When Ritual Goes Wrong | theYNC


----------



## Tons of Latunes (8 Sep 2019)

Estaba buscando videos de potingues en youtube y he encontrado esta joyita

...si no es la India, donde encontrais un influencer que de consejos de estilo, gym y nutricion rodeado de moscas y colchones, sartenes y basura mezclada por el suelo?... en lo caotico esta lo bello...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Sep 2019)

En menos de TRES MESES la India será SUPERPOTENCIA.


----------



## damnit (11 Sep 2019)

vamos a animar el cotarro un poco que esto está muy muerto.

Facebú es una mina de indios. Los indios y las nuevas tecnologías aún juegan en diferentes ligas:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Nov 2019)

Arriba la India, superpotencia en 2020.


----------



## ElCalvo (2 Nov 2019)

Deféseque a pelo en la playa

Taluec


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Nov 2019)

Tons of Latunes dijo:


> Estaba buscando videos de potingues en youtube y he encontrado esta joyita
> 
> ...si no es la India, donde encontrais un influencer que de consejos de estilo, gym y nutricion rodeado de moscas y colchones, sartenes y basura mezclada por el suelo?... en lo caotico esta lo bello...



Dedicas la tarde del sábado a alisarte el pelo para estar guapo para la noche. Por la noche te lo pasas bien cagando con los colegas en la vía del tren; si la noche está especialmente propicia acabáis cagando una segunda vez en la playa.


----------



## Cormac (4 Nov 2019)




----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Nov 2019)

Nube de mierda en Nueva Delhi:


----------



## klingsor (4 Nov 2019)

Siguen poniendo lacón en El Flandes?

Pregunto.

K.


----------



## Cormac (21 Nov 2019)

Comer comida hindú en la India es una experiencia inolvidable. 

Se come en mesas corridas rodeado de gente que no conoces, el plato es una hoja de plátano, sobre el que te tiran la comida, hecha con agua de río indio purificado. Con la mano derecha se mezcla toda la comida, hasta que parezca que un cerdo ha estado comiendo allí, y se empieza a comer con las manos. Solo con la derecha, como verás en los indios, que la izquierda no se usa para nada durante la comida, ya que es con la que se limpian el culo cuando cagan en la calle, pasando dos dedos de forma circular por el ojete.

Comer es un reto, ya que estás con toda tu mano derecha pringada, la izquierda inutil con restos de heces, y vigilando que la mano izquierda del indio de al lado y de enfrente no se acerque a tu comida.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que todo pica, con lo que no sabrás si la comida está en buenas condiciones o no, al menos al momento. Pasadas unas horas te darás cuenta, si cagas líquido y de forma explosiva, no estaba buena


----------



## Cormac (21 Nov 2019)

La primera vez que los ves, parece que están meditando, en trance llegando a algún punto de las enseñanzas de Buda. Pero cuando te acercas te das cuenta que solo están centrados en empujar y que salga el mojón rápido


----------



## ignatiux (21 Nov 2019)

La india es como un barrio de gitanos de mas de 1000 millones.
No me acerco ni con un palo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cormac (24 Nov 2019)

Se encuentran SUPERBACTERIAS en el agua del RIO GANGES. 

De momento ha palmado un sueco, que llegó de la India con una infección en el tracto urinario, y al analizarlo estaba infectado con una bacteria resistente a todos los antibioticos conocidos. Ha sido bautizada como NDM-1. Las autoridades indias no permiten el análisis del rio, pero se cree que puede ser un caldo de cultivo para la aparición de muchas más de estas superbacterias. Si se propagan, y hasta que se encuentren nuevos antibioticos que puedan matarlas, el que se contagie está bien jodido.

Sólo en la India mueren más de 60.000 personas al año de infecciones relacionadas con el baño en el rio Ganges.




























































​


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Dic 2019)

En la playa de Marina en Chennai ha aparecido una "manta" de espuma blanca tóxica y los niños se divierten revolcándose en ella. Las últimos informaciones señalan que la espuma se generó en Elda, España, y se está investigando cómo ha llegado a la India:


----------



## Kroonstein (2 Dic 2019)

Vaya, pensaba que todas las ex-colonias btitánicas se convertían en países TOP, no como las ex-colonias españolas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Dic 2019)

Estaba cagando y he recordado que EN APENAS UN MES LA INDIA SERÁ SUPERPOTENCIA.

¿Estáis preparados?


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Dic 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Estaba cagando y he recordado que EN APENAS UN MES LA INDIA SERÁ SUPERPOTENCIA.
> 
> ¿Estáis preparados?



Ya lo son; fíjate que hacen fiestas de la espuma en la playa sin maquinas de generar espuma ni na. Nos llevan décadas de ventaja


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Comer comida hindú en la India es una experiencia inolvidable.
> 
> Se come en mesas corridas rodeado de gente que no conoces, el plato es una hoja de plátano, sobre el que te tiran la comida, hecha con agua de río indio purificado. Con la mano derecha se mezcla toda la comida, hasta que parezca que un cerdo ha estado comiendo allí, y se empieza a comer con las manos. Solo con la derecha, como verás en los indios, que la izquierda no se usa para nada durante la comida, ya que es con la que se limpian el culo cuando cagan en la calle, pasando dos dedos de forma circular por el ojete.
> 
> ...



Lo que se aprende en burbuja

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cormac (9 Dic 2019)

*Los AGHORI. INDIOS carroñeros que comen los restos humanos del RIO GANGES.*

TV presenter eats HUMAN BRAIN before angry cannibal throws own poo at him

La auténtica salud. Son miembros de una secta que adoran a Bhairava, que es una versión chetada y cabreada de Shiva.














Se asientan a las afueras de Benarés, y esperan hasta que un cuerpo humano lanzado al ganges no se quema del todo, se lo llevan y se lo comen en su poblado, con un buchito del Ganges para que pase bien, ya que lo cocinan al punto argentino.








Pillando la cena, bastante fresca







Este igual sirve para cocido.







De este ya se llevaron el jamón, y dicen que chupar la cabeza es lo mejor







Los craneos se los quedan para hacer rituales.

























Hasta ahora nadie les ha podido grabar comiendo, ya que lo hacen en su poblado y nadie se puede acercar mientras lo hacen





Lo máximo que se ha grabado fue la CNN, y el periodista comió cerebro humano mientras los putos indios se ponían una corona con mandibulas humanas por la cabeza.







Menuda carita se le quedó cuando le pusieron la corona y le dijeron que tenía que comer cerebro por cojones.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> *Los AGHORI. INDIOS carroñeros que comen los restos humanos del RIO GANGES.*
> 
> TV presenter eats HUMAN BRAIN before angry cannibal throws own poo at him
> 
> ...



*¡INDIA, QUÉ HERMOSA ERES!*

Todo cultura y hezpiritualidac.

Grandísimo aporte, conforero @Cormac , Ganesha te bendiga.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> *Los AGHORI. INDIOS carroñeros que comen los restos humanos del RIO GANGES.*
> 
> TV presenter eats HUMAN BRAIN before angry cannibal throws own poo at him
> 
> ...



Muy buen post.

Por completar pongo este articulo. Segun parece admiten el sexo ritual con prostitutas y también el sexo con cadáveres, pero no aceptan el sexo homosexual:

Así son los Aghoris, la secta caníbal india que no usa ropa, bebe en cráneos humanos y fuma marihuana

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Decipher (9 Dic 2019)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Dic 2019)

Será más bien como el cagar.

India es el espejo del futuro de la Europa post-marronización. Los pocos blancos restantes serán progres hipocritones y seguirán el camino de la autoextinción...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Dic 2019)

*Quedan 20 DÍAS para que LA INDIA sea SUPERPOTENCIA.*


----------



## Cormac (15 Dic 2019)

La tomatina hindú.


----------



## Cormac (15 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> *Los AGHORI. INDIOS carroñeros que comen los restos humanos del RIO GANGES.*
> 
> TV presenter eats HUMAN BRAIN before angry cannibal throws own poo at him
> 
> ...



Aquí un youtuber español que ha contactado con ellos.


----------



## God Hand (15 Dic 2019)

Una pena que no haya emoticono de la mierda, quedaría muy bien aquí.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Dic 2019)

*QUINCE DÍAS para que lNDIA sea SUPERPOTENCIA, chavales.*

*




*


----------



## Decipher (15 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Aquí un youtuber español que ha contactado con ellos.



Se ha puesto la anilla en la nariz para que le consideren animal sagrado.


----------



## Barruno (15 Dic 2019)

Duly dijo:


> Vaya, pensaba que todas las ex-colonias btitánicas se convertían en países TOP, no como las ex-colonias españolas.



Ahi las dao


----------



## Barruno (15 Dic 2019)

Pazuzu es mi pastor nada me falta. En estercoleros me hace cagar. Tu diarrea y tu cadaver me aterroriza. Tu brazo izquierdo lleno de mierda me apesta.


----------



## Cormac (19 Dic 2019)

Los niveles de polución en Nueva Delhi superan 10 veces el nivel máximo permitido para no ser nocivos. En 2 horas una mascarilla tiene que ser desechada porque queda llena de partículas y deja de ser útil.













El gobierno del país ha emitido comunicados diciendo qeu respirar más de 20 minutos el ambiente actual puede causar graves afecciones respiratorias 





































Aunque casi es mejor, porque así no se ve la ciudad, y la gente se queda encerrada en sus casas


















​


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (1 Ene 2020)

La India es superpotencia. A mamarla follaváteres!


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Ene 2020)




----------



## Decipher (1 Ene 2020)

Bueno, 2020, supongo que ya tendrán caganautas, zurraspacielos y centrales ñodorcleares.


----------



## Decipher (1 Ene 2020)

Campagnolo Potenza dijo:


> Tradicionalmente, la escuela madmaxista (Dr. Henry Marteen, Lausanne CH) ha defendido la teoría de que el futuro de occidente se debate entre dos opciones que comparten la polarización económica y social de población, el menos malo modelo norteamericano y el peor: la argentinización de Europa, también conocida como panchitización o letrinoamericanización.
> 
> Hoy nace con pujanza la denominada *tercera vía* o lo que es lo mismo la *cagaplayatización* del occidente caucásico. De la mano del *Dr. Chandragupta* Bharatiya Venkaiah, reputado médico, veterinario, y mecánico de ciclomotores, la teoría apunta a que el futuro será una mierda de proporciones estratósféricas cuando el modelo indi se imponga a escala global.



Vaya mierda de teoria.


----------



## Cormac (2 Ene 2020)

Sarah Groves, que era amiga de la princesa Beatriz, murió después de ser apuñalada repetidamente en la casa flotante que compartió con una familia local en abril de 2013

Dad of Brit woman murdered in India fears family will never get justice

La aventurera viajera de 24 años había pasado las siete semanas anteriores con su nuevo novio, Samir Shoda, y su familia después de reunirse con él en Goa.
El holandés Richard de Wit ha sido acusado de su asesinato, pero aún no se ha llevado a cabo un juicio.
El caso ahora ha visto una audiencia número 176 programada sin progreso, esta vez porque el juez no pudo asistir.
El acusado no fue llevado a los tribunales debido a la falta de guardias de seguridad, mientras que un testigo que se había presentado no pudo completar las pruebas.


----------



## txusky_g (2 Ene 2020)

Dirty Hairy: Indian man hasn't washed his hair in 40 years - international-journal


----------



## Cormac (2 Ene 2020)

txusky_g dijo:


> Dirty Hairy: Indian man hasn't washed his hair in 40 years - international-journal



Vaya subseres.


----------



## Decipher (11 Feb 2020)

Pues no lo entiendo. En la India les deberia encantar que les vendan productos de mierda.


----------



## MIP (11 Feb 2020)

El que se tiene que preparar en la India es el virus, en cuanto entre, tragara tanta hez que saldrá corriendo y pasará al siguiente país.


----------



## Decipher (11 Feb 2020)

MIP dijo:


> El que se tiene que preparar en la India es el virus, en cuanto entre, tragara tanta hez que saldrá corriendo y pasará al siguiente país.



O mutará uniendose con el cólera endémico de la India para crear una supergripe que te mate de cagalera volviendote del revés.


----------



## Cormac (16 Feb 2020)

Un ciudadano indio rompe el récord de Usain Bolt de los 100 metros lisos corriendo tras dos búfalos

*Un ciudadano indio rompe el récord de Usain Bolt de los 100 metros lisos corriendo tras dos búfalos


*


----------



## trancos123 (16 Feb 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> *Los AGHORI. INDIOS carroñeros que comen los restos humanos del RIO GANGES.*
> 
> TV presenter eats HUMAN BRAIN before angry cannibal throws own poo at him
> 
> ...










_
El canto de la diosa Kali produce el sonido de la muerte. Un periodista sostiene que su culto no ha desaparecido aún en nuestro moderno mundo tecnológico y está dispuesto a comprobar sus afirmaciones. Nada le resultará sencillo, y lo que empezó como un trabajo rutinario se convertirá en una pesadilla en la que el protagonista sólo escucha mentiras y choca contra el muro de la indiferencia oficial cuando acude a las autoridades en busca de ayuda._


----------



## Cormac (19 Feb 2020)

Esto es en Nueva Dehli, India

"Las 68 alumnas, estudiantes de Shree Sahajanand Girls Institute (SSGI), aseguraron que las sacaron de clase y las llevaron al servicio, donde una por una tuvieron que mostrar su ropa interior."

"En este país la menstruación sigue siendo un tema tabú y las chicas que tengan la regla tienen prohibida la entrada al templo y en la cocina, y durante las comidas no pueden sentarse con otros compañeros, no pueden tocar a otras personas y tienen que ponerse en lugares concretos durante las clases."

Una universidad obliga a sus alumnas a mostrar su ropa interior para demostrar que no están menstruando


----------



## eltonelero (23 Feb 2020)

Yo creo que casi es el coronavirus quien se ha de preparar con los virus y bacterias hindúes..


----------



## Decipher (24 Feb 2020)

En la India van a morir todos.


----------



## cuatroC (1 Mar 2020)

Diréis lo que queráis, pero estoy seguro de que no hay una cultura más colorida.

La semana que viene, otro año más, Holi.







En Benarés la fiesta dura desde mucho antes y ya debe estar media ciudad embadurnada. Sólo el último día se lanzan polvos, hasta entonces, son pistolas de agua teñida.

Stock Photo - Varanasi India Festival Of Holi Paint Throwing


----------



## Cormac (30 Mar 2020)

Turistas expulsados a punta de metralleta por miedo al contagio

*Un español cuenta su odisea en la India, donde se oculta en un hotel ante los casos de agresiones a extranjeros*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 May 2020)

Niño de cuatro años devorado por cerdos callejeros en la India... Boy, 4, found dead after being eaten by pigs when he wandered from his home

Se prende fuego porque los maderos le confiscan la moto: Man, 24, sets himself on fire after cops confiscate his motorbike for breaking coronavirus lockdown in India


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 May 2020)

¡Qué belleza de bloques soviéticos!

Gracias por subirme el hilo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 May 2020)

Guarrelona, donde todo es posible:

El hundimiento: Barcelona = Detroit = Caracas = MoroLondon = Apuñalaburgo del Sur
El hundimiento de Barcelona (vol. II) = Apuñalaburgo del Sur Redux


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 May 2020)

Más mamotretos, pero eso no es Guarrelona, está demasiado limpio.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 May 2020)

Soy más de Bombay.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 May 2020)

Prefiero el encanto un poco viejuno del Taj a pesar de renovaciones y amplaiciones kitsch. El problema es que sales del hotel y ya huele a mierda que tira para atrás y la gente es insoportable.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 May 2020)

No repetiría.

P.S. - Había un hilo al respecto: Viajar a la india es de hijos de puta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2020)

veo que el coronavirus no les afecta a pesar de haber 300 personas por m2


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 May 2020)

Son gitanos, normal que aprendas mucho de ellos, siendo tu empleo el de gitano de las renobobas, jejejeje.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 May 2020)

Puedes pedirles una foto reciente, a ver qué queda. 

Por cierto que se ve el reflejo del cartelito en el agua, inútil.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 May 2020)

¿Según tú un árbol es "lo viejo"?

Joder con los fabianos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 May 2020)

Qué preocupante es tu gerontofilia.


----------



## Decipher (21 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Niño de cuatro años devorado por cerdos callejeros en la India... Boy, 4, found dead after being eaten by pigs when he wandered from his home



Con el virus los animalitos vuelven a las ciudades, es el ciclo de la vida. Que bonito.


----------



## troll random (30 May 2020)

Si a alguien le interesa, hay un libro muy interesante sobre la India que se llama "El aprendiz de Brujo" de un escritor anglo-afgano, Tahir Shah, que va recorriendo la India a través de sus magos y santones, la vida callejera, la picaresca, etc.

Está entretenido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Jun 2020)

Un paciente muere después de que su familia desconectara el respirador para enchufar un aire acondicionado


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jul 2020)




----------



## Ratona001 (6 Oct 2020)

En la INDIA las mascarillas
Mascarillas de oro 


M A N D A N


----------



## Ratona001 (1 Nov 2020)

Temazo


----------



## Giles Amaury (1 Nov 2020)

troll random dijo:


> Si a alguien le interesa, hay un libro muy interesante sobre la India que se llama "El aprendiz de Brujo" de un escritor anglo-afgano, Tahir Shah, que va recorriendo la India a través de sus magos y santones, la vida callejera, la picaresca, etc.
> 
> Está entretenido.



¿Y no te da el Sida con tan solo leer la primera página?


----------



## Ratona001 (1 Nov 2020)




----------



## Decipher (2 Nov 2020)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Temazo


----------



## Ratona001 (9 Nov 2020)

Me está gustando mucho este libro. Va de "taxista" en la India que va contando quien se sube al taxi y mini historias.

Como que el presente es lo que vivimos ahora y tambien un regalo. Por el significado de la palabra present en inglés. Y que mucha gente vive pendiente del futuro y se pierde cosas por el camino.

Ademas con una App se pueden ver videos interactivos sobre el taxista comentando cada capitulo.

"Die Fahrt ist kostenlos. Sie bezahlen nur für das Lebensgefühl, das Sie während dieser Fahrt erhalten haben".

Libros ambientados en la INDIA


----------



## Cormac (10 Nov 2020)




----------



## Chapero andaluz y maricón (10 Nov 2020)

Von Riné dijo:


> Uno piensa en la cultura del valle del Indo, el Taj Mahal, los templos, la mitología hindú, místicos como Siddharta Gautama, el delicioso curry, la literatura de Tagore, el Ramayana, el Mahabharata, sus grandes logros científicos (sobretodo en matemática), su rica fauna y flora y sus 4500 años de historia y dices¡Que gran cultura!
> 
> 
> Pero luego ve las imágenes de la gente cagando, las estaciones atestadas de mendigos, las violaciones, las ciudades llenas de basura y no puede evitar pensar ¡Joder, que decadencia!



Yo cada vez creo que más que los antiguos arios fueron los que le dieron al mundo todo aquello y que los indios eran básicamente blancos y de ojos azules, hay Budas de ojos azules en Asia aunque los glbalistas tratan de destruir y ocultar estas cosas. Y luego están los gitanos modernos como @Sir Connor o tal vez @Pedro el Romano incluso, que dicen que es rumano en vez de romano además de viejo y gordo. Basura paria que expulsaron de allí.


----------



## Chapero andaluz y maricón (10 Nov 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 475198



Qué chucho más majo.


----------



## Ratona001 (23 Dic 2020)

min 1:32 joven de la INDIA predijo que apareceria el Coronavirus entre otras desgracias


----------



## la_trotona (23 Dic 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Turistas expulsados a punta de metralleta por miedo al contagio
> 
> *Un español cuenta su odisea en la India, donde se oculta en un hotel ante los casos de agresiones a extranjeros*



Mira, y seguro que allí no hay ONGs contra el racismo.


----------



## Ratona001 (9 Mar 2021)

Fecal-Oral Transmission of COVID-19 in INDIA


----------



## Decipher (9 Mar 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Fecal-Oral Transmission of COVID-19 in INDIA



baia, no me lo esperaba.


----------



## la_trotona (9 Mar 2021)

Sí, pero se defienden entre los indios, los extranjeros no les importan nada.


----------



## Ratona001 (9 Mar 2021)

Historia - En la INDIA cagar en la calle 

En ingles se encuentra informacion más exacta


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2021)

¿Las hay contra el castismo? pues llevan siglos igual y no lo veo yo en la tele... en este mundo, según los medios, sólo los blancos son racistas.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Mar 2021)

La tierra de los cagaplayas


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2021)

Sí eso leí hace poco que la bajocada, está dando fuerte en la India también


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Mar 2021)

De todos modos racista en la India es gente más marrón que el barro y esto no lo verás en ningún sitio... desde luego no en la tele occidental.


----------



## Ratona001 (12 Abr 2021)

Este leia a Nietzsche estuvo bastante en la India y Nepal


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Abr 2021)

Estos días si te vas de viaje a la India seguro que frío no vas a pasar:


----------



## Ratona001 (13 May 2021)

Hay algo que no entiendo bien. Expertos os invoco.

Cuando se mueren se quema el cuerpo si el difunto/ la familia lo puede pagar, sino solo se quema una parte del cuerpo.
Y la quema es para evitar la reencarnacion.

Y creo que si moriste de tuberculosis por ejemplo que no está permitido por motivos religiosos que quemen el cuerpo sino que los echan al rio.


Aqui surge mi duda.

Están quemando a los difuntos con dinero del estado?

Porque segun tengo entendido por su religion... Lo suyo es que tirasen esos cuerpos al rio. Que no permita su religion el quemarlos porque murieron de una enfermedad infecciosa


----------



## Bye Felicia (13 May 2021)

Y después hacerte un corte fresquete para el verano



Y acabar el día tomando un buen cafelito y un cigarro


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Jun 2021)

Novedades desde León


----------



## Nico (17 Jun 2021)

Crawford Montazano dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, la serie es basura. He visto dos temporadas y entretiene, pero nada más.
> El indio está puesto con calzador en su propia serie, me la sudan los problemas de un indio de segunda generación en USA, son absurdos.
> Los secundarios son un carrusel de clichés de sobreexposición de los sueños húmedos de los rojos: de todas las razas, homosexuales... sólo me falta algún esquimal transexual que se identifique con un camión de 16 ejes en Minesota.
> 
> ...




Pues ni te acerques a la TERCERA temporada, porque directamente viró *a la historia de dos negras lesbianas*. NWO multiplicado por quinientos.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (17 Jun 2021)

Esta temporada vuelven los tonos pastel y aromas fecales a la orilla del Ganges

#SemanaDeLaIndia #ECI #Ecoli



Bill.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Jun 2021)

El fenómeno del PAQUISMO llegó al foro en el mismo año que llegó la cagaplayada.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Jun 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> El fenómeno del PAQUISMO llegó al foro en el mismo año que llegó la cagaplayada.



¿Casualidac o conspiración reptiliana?


----------



## Giles Amaury (17 Jun 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Casualidac o conspiración reptiliana?



Alinazion de konstelaciones paquiles.


----------



## Cormac (26 Jul 2021)

Hasta los fenómenos raros dan asco en ese país.


----------



## Cormac (13 Sep 2021)

*India: reparan un ascensor después de 24 años estropeado y había un cadáver dentro*

Se estropeó en 1997 y nunca lo habían reparado

Fuente: https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/481...anos-averiado/


*Encuentran un cadáver en un ascensor que llevaba casi 25 años averiado*


Un grupo de ingenieros trabajaba en *las reparaciones del ascensor del hospital de la OPEP en Uttar Pradesh, en la India, que llevaba casi 25 años averiados, cuando se encontraron con un cadáver*. Al abrir la puerta de este elevador se encontraron con un esqueleto que los médicos han determinado como masculino. La Policía de la región trabaja ahora para averiguar como acabó el hombre en esas circunstancias.

El ascensor llevaba nada más y nada menos que 24 años sin utilizarse. Según el 'India Today', el aparato *estuvo operativo en el hospital de la OPEP, en el distrito de Basti, en Uttar Pradesh, desde el año 1991 hasta que se averió en el 1997.*

Para solucionarlo y volver a ponerlo en funcionamiento, varios ingenieros y un equipo de expertos y obreros, comenzaron a trabajar sobre el aparato. El problema llegó cuand*o, durante las horas de trabajo, los empleados encontraron los restos de una persona dentro de la cabina.

La Policía está investigando el caso*

Inmediatamente, el grupo de empleados avisó a la policía del suceso. Las autoridades analizaron el esqueleto, en avanzado estado de descomposición y *determinaron que había pertenecido a un hombre, aunque todavía se desconoce su identida*d. Los restos se han enviado a un laboratorio para que se proceda a su análisis.

La Policía investiga ahora el suceso y *trata de averiguar de quién son los restos y en que circunstancias había llegado hasta el ascensor*. De momento, los agentes de la región de Basti está examinando los informes de personas desaparecidas de hace 24 años para ver si puede establecer alguna relación.


Foto que aparece en el India Today, eso sería el foso del ascensor no el ascensor en sí... en la noticia dicen "al abrir el ascensor" quizá se refieran al hueco.


----------



## Ratona001 (16 Sep 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - OJITO con la INDIA


La India tiene una superficie de 3.390.000km2. Es decir, el territorio de casi 7 españas. Ademas una poblacion de 1.250.000.000 vecinos. Seguramente ya haya pasado a China como pais mas poblado del planeta. Osea, como casi 27 españas. Y ademas es un pais artificialmente dividido. Si el dia de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ratona001 (16 Sep 2021)

Festival de tirarse piedras en INDIA


Cuanto más se sangre mejor




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ratona001 (30 Sep 2021)

Ganar la plata en los juegos olimpicos para luego comer en el suelo M A N D A







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cocorico (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## Decipher (1 Oct 2021)

Lo de superpotencia 2020 se les va quedando atrasado. Será culpa del coronavirus.


----------



## Ratona001 (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Ratona001 (14 Oct 2021)

Masajes que no tienen ningún sentido made in la India. NSFW. Imagenes muy fuertes. No lo veáis por fa plix.


Masajes con tijeras en la mano WHY?? Masaje de la Oreja (MUST SEE) Masajes sacando la caspa El masaje CÓSMICO Y puedo sacar más ejemplos de masajes rídiculos pero por ahora basta. @Ratona001 le interesa muchísimo todo lo de la India.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Covaleda (14 Oct 2021)

_Ej queeee en lah excoloniah británicas se vive mehó que en lah que fueron españolah..._


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Oct 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Hasta los fenómenos raros dan asco en ese país.



Acabamos antes abriendo un hilo sobre lo que no da asco en ese país.


----------



## Decipher (14 Oct 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Masajes que no tienen ningún sentido made in la India. NSFW. Imagenes muy fuertes. No lo veáis por fa plix.
> 
> 
> Masajes con tijeras en la mano WHY?? Masaje de la Oreja (MUST SEE) Masajes sacando la caspa El masaje CÓSMICO Y puedo sacar más ejemplos de masajes rídiculos pero por ahora basta. @Ratona001 le interesa muchísimo todo lo de la India.
> ...



Los fakires también necesitan masajes, para ellos una tijera es como una esponjita.


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Oct 2021)

Capturado, amarrado y humillado por robar por hambre en INDIA


El mono que fue exhibido atado de pies y manos tras ser capturado, después de estar robando comida durante 6 meses, será liberado al norte de Mumbai (India) | Schnauzi.com Estuvo robando durante 6 meses. Le ataron y humillaron en una plaza. Y despues le soltaron a otra zona.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Oct 2021)

Monos atacan a técnico y roban sangre con Bixo. En INDIA


Monos roban muestras de sangre infectada con coronavirus tras atacar a un técnico en un laboratorio Los animales se colaron en las instalaciones del laboratorio en la India Después del robo, los monos corrieron por los árboles cercanos y uno intentó masticar su botín, informó el Times of...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Nov 2021)

Y los indios vuelven a aprovechar la espuma tóxica que aparece en un río para celebrar una fiesta de la espuma con la excusa de que en realidad están haciendo unos baños rituales:


----------



## Petruska (11 Nov 2021)

May Jailer dijo:


> remixes con este vídeo por favor.



Es buenísimo!! Por favor qué jartura de reír, sobre todo con la pareja de palomos cojos


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Dic 2021)

Vuelve la Semana de la India. Déjate atrapar.

*Mis cosas - India. 10 rupias y comeis lo que querais. (Para chuparte los dedos)*


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Vuelve la Semana de la India. Déjate atrapar.
> 
> *Mis cosas - India. 10 rupias y comeis lo que querais. (Para chuparte los dedos)*



Son guarros porque son unos vagos de mierda. Aqui en europa eso de servir tirando la comida no ha pasado ni en la prehistoria...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Dic 2021)

Esto es megor, hulio.


----------



## -Alexia- (15 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Son guarros porque son unos vagos de mierda. Aqui en europa eso de servir tirando la comida no ha pasado ni en la prehistoria...



Los países no son tercermundistas por casualidad.
Tienes lugares que son auténticos eriales como Islandia en los que hay una calidad de vida bestial tienes otros que son vergeles y son auténticos estercoleros...¿ qué cambia? la población, eso lo define todo.
Ya basta de lo políticamente correcto.


----------



## Ratona001 (15 Dic 2021)

Mira que es una moda rara coreana.. pues se ha globalizado. Que grima


----------



## Ratona001 (4 Ene 2022)

Paredes de escalera en la I N D I A







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ratona001 (4 Ene 2022)

Corazón - -Vuelve la semana de la India a Burbuja - Hoy: la Ruleta de la (mala) fortuna.


En principio iba a colocar esto en el hilo de las himajenes marditas: ___--- imágenes malditas ---___ pero he pensado que se merece uno aparte por méritos propios. Noria impulsada por nuestros admirados cag... indostánicos a pelo: Y aquí hel bideo:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ratona001 (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (16 Ene 2022)

El coronasida acabó con el meme


----------



## Decipher (16 Ene 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> El coronasida acabó con el meme



Si no llega a ser por el bicho la India hubiese sido superpotencia en 2020. A puntito ha estado.


----------



## Ratona001 (19 Feb 2022)

Los cagaplayas están desvirtuando los rankings de IMDB.


Mejores películas de terror: https://www.imdb.com/search/title/?genres=horror&sort=user_rating,desc&title_type=feature&num_votes=25000,&pf_rd_m=A2FGELUUNOQJNL&pf_rd_p=5aab685f-35eb-40f3-95f7-c53f09d542c3&pf_rd_r=WQ74001F0NE0ZSKS3QVK&pf_rd_s=right-6&pf_rd_t=15506&pf_rd_i=top&ref_=chttp_gnr_12...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ratona001 (2 Mar 2022)

India evacua a 8.000 indios de Ucrania. Seguratas ucranianos pegando patadas a los indios. 


Los Vimanas de la India 

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...teresante-a-nivel-de-analisis-racial.1700189/ 









Esta es la entrada a la cueva de Vishwakarma, India. Se trata de la cueva más antigua que se conserva en la India, excavada en la roca...


La cueva presenta unas facetas suaves y un excelente pulido, lo que no es una tarea fácil y requiere mucho tiempo y esfuerzo. Para un martillo y un cincel no es una labor sencilla.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## bangkoriano (2 Mar 2022)

Evacuar e indios en la misma frase, acojona.


----------



## Cocorico (15 Jun 2022)

Burbuja ha cambiado mi vida y mi percepción de la realidad. Hoy he visto esto en el súper y lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza ha sido el jailo de la "Semana de la India en Burbuja".

No me los llevo _ni regalaos_.


----------



## bangkoriano (15 Jun 2022)

Ese color marrón mosquea


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Jun 2022)

Cocorico dijo:


> Burbuja ha cambiado mi vida y mi percepción de la realidad. Hoy he visto esto en el súper y lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza ha sido el jailo de la "Semana de la India en Burbuja".
> 
> No me los llevo _ni regalaos_.



Vamos, que he salvado tu BIDA y tu HALMA


----------



## Jonny Favourite (15 Jun 2022)

Joder, ¡Que asco de hilo! El olor a mierda ha hecho que tenga que ponerme la mascarilla.

No voy a ese estercolero ni aunque me regalen el viaje y además 5000 euros.


----------



## Cocorico (15 Jun 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Vamos, que he salvado tu BIDA y tu HALMA




Puede ser, pero compartes el mérito con otros burbujos que han abierto hilos sobre la India. He subido tu jailo por ser el mejor recopilatorio de hilos sobre el tema.

Según nos informa el Gobierno de España, el Calamar de la India (_Loligo Duvauceli_) se pesca en grandes áreas del Índico y del Pacífico y no hay por qué imaginarse a estos simpáticos chipirones alimentándose exclusivamente de basura y restos de cadáveres a pocas millas de la costa de India.



https://www.mapa.gob.es/es/pesca/temas/mercados-economia-pesquera/CALAMAR%20DE%20LA%20INDIA_tcm30-286681.pdf




(Descargo de responsabilidad:

Mis comentarios sobre el producto ultracongelado "Calamar - chipirón de la India troceado" están hechos _animus iocandi. _De ninguna manera estoy afirmando que el consumo de este producto sea perjudicial para la salud o que el mismo no cumpla estrictamente con la normativa de seguridad alimentaria).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2022)

*VUELVE LA SEMANA DE LA INDIA*

Más fecal que nunca.


----------



## bangkoriano (8 Jul 2022)

Cuando haces calamares en su tinta realmente no es tinta


----------



## bangkoriano (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (25 Jul 2022)

*De paseíto por Calcuta* (Kolkata)

¿Aguantaríais un par de horas por ahí?


----------



## Choni poligonera (25 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> *De paseíto por Calcuta* (Kolkata)
> 
> ¿Aguantaríais un par de horas por ahí?



Se ve limpio y ordenado.


----------



## Abrojo (25 Jul 2022)

No saben lo que son los pasos de cebra, es brutal


----------



## Choni poligonera (25 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> No saben lo que son los pasos de cebra, es brutal



És otra mentalidad. Otro orden. 

Cuando fui de viaje, siempre partiamos de Delhi a cualquier otra parte del país y volviamos. 

Cada vez que volvia a la gran ciudad, la encontraba mas limpia y ordenada. 
Acabas viendo orden en el caos. 

Te lo aseguro.


----------



## Abrojo (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> No saben lo que son los pasos de cebra, es brutal



Pero seguro que no hay ni la mitad de accidentes. El otro día atropellaron a una de mi trabajo que iba en bici, en una rotonda porque el coche de atrás no quería esperar aceleró y se la llevó.

Y uno de 70 iba conduciendo a 40 saliendo de una rotonda y se llevó a un neño que cruzaba en verde. Abrió un poco el debate de quitar a los viejos del volante....

Y ni que decir de los de las furgonetas blancas. Que la mitad son borrachos


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## davitin (25 Jul 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pero seguro que no hay ni la mitad de accidentes. El otro día atropellaron a una de mi trabajo que iba en bici, en una rotonda porque el coche de atrás no quería esperar aceleró y se la llevó.
> 
> Y uno de 70 iba conduciendo a 40 saliendo de una rotonda y se llevó a un neño que cruzaba en verde. Abrió un poco el debate de quitar a los viejos del volante....
> 
> Y ni que decir de los de las furgonetas blancas. Que la mitad son borrachos



Estoy seguro de el vivir en la India son todo ventajas.


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Jul 2022)

Una cosa es sucia y otra contaminada, muchas tienen las dos cualidades, pero dónde vi mierda mezcladas con cadáveres medio quemados y gente enferma esperando a La Igualadora, fue en Vanarasi, por cierto una de las ciudades más antiguas del mundo. Frente al río una tribu caníbal esperando los cadáveres pocos cocinados.


----------



## frankie83 (25 Jul 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Uno piensa en la cultura del valle del Indo, el Taj Mahal, los templos, la mitología hindú, místicos como Siddharta Gautama, el delicioso curry, la literatura de Tagore, el Ramayana, el Mahabharata, sus grandes logros científicos (sobretodo en matemática), su rica fauna y flora y sus 4500 años de historia y dices¡Que gran cultura!
> 
> 
> Pero luego ve las imágenes de la gente cagando, las estaciones atestadas de mendigos, las violaciones, las ciudades llenas de basura y no puede evitar pensar ¡Joder, que decadencia!



Bah lo mismo podría decirse de la fauna que circula por el centro de madrid

no cagaran por allí pero dar un poco de asquito si que lo dan


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Jul 2022)

Choni poligonera dijo:


> És otra mentalidad. Otro orden.
> 
> Cuando fui de viaje, siempre partiamos de Delhi a cualquier otra parte del país y volviamos.
> 
> ...



Hasta el vídeo de Calcuta lo vi limpio, camión con neumáticos con dibujo, puestos con Lonely Planet falsificadas, basura sin demasiado descontrol, no hay montañas en las esquinas, el ritmo de la ciudad donde el dinero pasa de un bolsillo a otro de forma vertiginosa y constante. 
No se puede cambiar nada, dejaría de ser India.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (25 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> el de la izquierda está muerto o saboreando el fango del fondo? ienso:



Cuando uno camina por una ciudad cualquiera de India se hace esa misma pregunta (¿está muerto o descansando?) unas cuantas veces al día.


----------



## brickworld (25 Jul 2022)

Que buen hilo joder, puta bida de no haberlo visto antes algunos hilos del primer post ya estan derroidos


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Jul 2022)

Mmmm.... cuando uno piensa en el país más poblado del mundo imagina que para conseguirlo han tenido que desarrollarse hasta ser un modelo de urbanidad, limpieza, higiene, etc. que les permita que haya crecido tanto la población... y luego ves ese país (India) y se queda , porque es todo lo contrario...

La única conclusión que se puede sacar al respecto es que probablemente la raza hindú sea la más RESISTENTE de todas a condiciones extremas de insalubridad si es capaz de vivir y prosperar en esos ambientes tan sumamente deplorables y asquerosos, así que no os extrañe que en caso de madmax sean de las que prevalezcan... porque prácticamente cualquier habitante del primer mundo moriría a las pocas semanas entre diarreas y vómitos como lo llevaras a vivir a algún barrio típico de casta baja sin acceso a medicinas y hospitales (cosa que les pasa a innumerables turistas y mochileros varios no "preparados" incluso yendo a sitios más "civilizados"...)


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Jul 2022)

Aquí muchos no beben zumos naturales sin colar porque le molesta la pulpa, un poco de nata en la leche, etc,etc.
Poco iban a durar


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Jul 2022)

Mientras ellos beben agua directamente del Ganges mientras el de al lado está cagando.
Cero problemas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (25 Jul 2022)

Hay un link en el primer post que no rula, iba a este video si no recuerdo mal


----------



## Cormac (3 Ago 2022)

La tomatina.


----------



## Cormac (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ago 2022)

*UNA CIBILIZACIÓN MÁJICA*


----------



## abe heinsenberg (4 Ago 2022)

Beber un chupito de agua del Ganges te inmuniza contra todas las enfermedades eso sí no te mata


----------



## Cormac (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>



Los que intentan sacarlo de lo más inútil.

Tampoco queda claro que pinta ahí esa trampa mortal.

Misterios de la INDIA, esa mágica civilización.


----------



## Hamtel (20 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>



Para una vez que quiere bañarse y se pasan con el agua caliente. Vaya mala suerte


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Hay un link en el primer post que no rula, iba a este video si no recuerdo mal



qué puto asco.
de mariconazo, digo. Vale que te mole más a vela que a vapor, pero hay que tener un mínimo de respeto por uno mismo y por lo demás y no ser una puta locaza invertida. Ni 20 segundos de video he veyeído.


----------



## Cormac (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Sep 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>



Poco me parece.


----------



## biba ecuador (4 Sep 2022)

Choni poligonera dijo:


> Se ve limpio y ordenado.



Por suerte solo se ve y se oye, no se huele

El día que inventen videos con olor, ver un video de la Hindia va a ser lo último que hagas...


----------



## Ratona001 (18 Nov 2022)

Corazón - -Vuelve la semana de la India a Burbuja - Hoy: la Ruleta de la (mala) fortuna.


En principio iba a colocar esto en el hilo de las himajenes marditas: ___--- imágenes malditas ---___ pero he pensado que se merece uno aparte por méritos propios. Noria impulsada por nuestros admirados cag... indostánicos a pelo: Y aquí hel bideo:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Polirisitas (18 Nov 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Corazón - -Vuelve la semana de la India a Burbuja - Hoy: la Ruleta de la (mala) fortuna.
> 
> 
> En principio iba a colocar esto en el hilo de las himajenes marditas: ___--- imágenes malditas ---___ pero he pensado que se merece uno aparte por méritos propios. Noria impulsada por nuestros admirados cag... indostánicos a pelo: Y aquí hel bideo:
> ...



has hacido caca hoy ratonac?


----------



## Suprimo (18 Nov 2022)

Pazvzv nos ha bendecido en el mondial de Qagar'22


----------



## Nuucelar (18 Nov 2022)

Cocorico dijo:


> Burbuja ha cambiado mi vida y mi percepción de la realidad. Hoy he visto esto en el súper y lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza ha sido el jailo de la "Semana de la India en Burbuja".
> 
> No me los llevo _ni regalaos_.



Rebozados en heces.

@Dr.Preñacerdas


----------



## Ratona001 (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## davitin (4 Ene 2023)

Joder estos hilos hacen grande a burbuja.info, es que es un descojone continuó post a post.


----------



## Ratona001 (Martes a la(s) 8:33 PM)

Mis cosas - Inquietante tradición india hace que el novio chupe los senos de su madre por última vez antes de dárselos a la novia


Un video impactante que circula en línea muestra a un novio indio siendo amamantado por su madre el día de su boda. En el video, el hombre, vestido con su traje de novia, está con su madre. Mientras tanto, están rodeados de invitados. Se ve a la madre levantando su blusa y moviendo la cabeza...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (Martes a la(s) 8:38 PM)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Mis cosas - Inquietante tradición india hace que el novio chupe los senos de su madre por última vez antes de dárselos a la novia
> 
> 
> Un video impactante que circula en línea muestra a un novio indio siendo amamantado por su madre el día de su boda. En el video, el hombre, vestido con su traje de novia, está con su madre. Mientras tanto, están rodeados de invitados. Se ve a la madre levantando su blusa y moviendo la cabeza...
> ...



Unión consagrada a Pazuzu.

@Segismunda


----------



## Wojakmanuel (Martes a la(s) 8:49 PM)




----------

